# Inks Lake Night Trip



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Me and my family spent a week camping at Inks Lake State Park this last week. Of course the bows went with us. We got out 4 nights and did fairly well. Most of the fish we shot were common carp and small gar but we were able to shoot one nice longnose. We look forward to that trip every year.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That is one in-shape carp. Never seen one that skinny before.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice Longnose too.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Fuzzy*

Sorry about the fuzzy picture. It was a little exciting with that big fish in the boat. Great trip, can't wait till next year.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

hopefully ill be there next year to help with the smack down


----------

